# Bathroom sink stopper



## SQ1 (Feb 9, 2009)

Hi 

I just can't get my metal bathroom sink stopper to work properly, do you know where I can buy a cheap alternative solution to catch dust, dirt and excess stuff

Cheers


----------



## ciera (Feb 9, 2009)

If you're just looking for something to catch hair and stuff, you can get mesh sink catchers at any major home store. I think we spent $5 on a package that contained two sink catchers and a tub catcher. The same area of the store also had stoppers.


----------



## majakdragon (Feb 17, 2009)

What do you mean by "work properly"? If it isn't sealing the sink drain, it probably just needs adjusted under the sink, on the back side of the drain pipe. You will see the rod that operates the stopper (up and down) with a metal clip on it. Squeeze the clip (to release) and pull the rod down until it stops. This should also pull down the rod coming from the drain pipe which opens the stopper. Release the clip and you should be good to go. May take some minor adjustments but is a quick fix.


----------

